# Gilbert accessories..



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Tomorrow I'll be picking up a talking station in nice condition, and a stockyard with the cattle and reefer.A friend of mine's father passed away and the estate has been settled. He has a dozen or so cap and ball old Colts from the 1850's, up to the early 1890's, and many other neat items including TRAINS! I already made a deal with him, pictures will be forth-coming..Since I don't do accessories, the 2 items will probably be put up for sale as soon as I test them.. Stay tuned.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As promised, here's some of the stuff I picked up last night, everything is for sale..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The stock-yard works, I haven't tested the blvd. lights, the semaphore is a Marx item and works, the mystic station has extra needles, has the record, and seems complete. I haven't gotten that one to fire up yet.. Various street lamps, crossing gates, etc.I'm going to post it here first, then in the for sale section. Both accessories have the control buttons.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is the largest collection of original boxed H&H Sales Co. streetlights I have seen outside of my own. They were made in Pittsburgh so it makes sense many were sold in New York. They are cast metal and in my opinion better than the Boulevard lamps Gilbert sold.
The stock yard is probably a 1952 or 1953 because it has the uncommon white button and the car has one of the long 3 spring trucks on it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lights are nice! Mystic station is mint. Woder how the insides held up. Mine were ripped out years ago. Exercise the cows more , there too lazy, all laying down like that.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

sjm9911 said:


> Lights are nice! Mystic station is mint. Woder how the insides held up. Mine were ripped out years ago. Exercise the cows more , there too lazy, all laying down like that.


The insides of the station are great, nothing missing.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> That is the largest collection of original boxed H&H Sales Co. streetlights I have seen outside of my own. They were made in Pittsburgh so it makes sense many were sold in New York. They are cast metal and in my opinion better than the Boulevard lamps Gilbert sold.
> The stock yard is probably a 1952 or 1953 because it has the uncommon white button and the car has one of the long 3 spring trucks on it.


What would the lamps be worth??..In fact, would you have any idea of the worth of any of it??.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just curious but why does the cattle car have one 3 spring truck and one 2 spring truck? That is a very nice stock yard you have there flyernut. I have 4, 1 of which is the tan bottom so don't need it. I would like to know the price of the street lamps though. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Just curious but why does the cattle car have one 3 spring truck and one 2 spring truck? That is a very nice stock yard you have there flyernut. I have 4, 1 of which is the tan bottom so don't need it. I would like to know the price of the street lamps though.
> 
> Kenny


if Tom can give me some type of idea of what they're worth, we can go from there.. I really don't know..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyernut said:


> if Tom can give me some type of idea of what they're worth, we can go from there.. I really don't know..


The only thing I see on ebay are Lionel street lights, O scale, for $13.95, plus shipping, for a 3-pack..What my street lights are worth, who knows?..We need help here....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like very nice stuff there flyernut. You wont have any trouble selling.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The Gilbert Boulevard lamps sell for $10 ea w/o a box. I would assume these H&H lights with the OB are worth $15 ea. The 755 Talking Station looks like about $60 to $70. The 771 Stockyard with car is probably $70.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Flyernut, sorry for the delayed response. When I looked this morning I discovered I never clicked on the "Post" button after I typed my response yesterday.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Kenny, the sliding pickup shoe is on the 2 spring truck. That was not rare on action cars when the 3 spring trucks were first introduced. Those H&H street lights are pretty rare and almost none are found with the OB's like that. They are better lights than the plastic Gilbert version but value is hard to pin down. They are the same size. I just used the value of an E condition Gilbert light plus extra for the box.
A few points about the 755. The roof and chimney look perfect as does all the red trim. Both the button and the 707 track clip are there. The decal on the base looks perfect and unchipped. All this indicates very low usage and careful handling. Remember the red trim is a water soluble ink so do not get it wet or rub it when cleaning the dirt off the white paint. It is easy to end up with an all white station.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dont forget the windows, i figured that would be the first thing to go.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You are right, I completely forgot to mention the perfect appearing windows. This is a very nice 755.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you Tom for the answers to my questions...If anyone wants/needs these items, just make me a reasonable offer..I can offer more pictures to anyone who needs them, or are interested.. For me, Tom's prices are no way set in stone, just a great starting point for negotiations...Thanks again Tom and others for the help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Some other gems.. A Colberville station, a Colberville bubbling water tower, some broken pieces, and a AF crossing gate/shanty.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

O gauge bridge with inspector's i.d./rep







ort.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can you get a close up of the plate on the bubble tower? Please.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

sjm9911 said:


> Can you get a close up of the plate on the bubble tower? Please.


Best I can get...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats perfect. If you want to get rid of it let me know. They made them next to qhere i grew up. Lionel was based out of there also. Cobler made marx and lionel knock offs so to speak. No trains but they copied there assesories. Not worth lionel $$$ or even marx $$$ . But you dont see a lot around and no one knows what they are really. I have the sister to the one you have. I really just want it because its from irvington. and its cool.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Colber, lol dod it again.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

There is some damage to it, mind you...but the light does work...I'm off the computer for the night, if you want it make me an offer.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

If the boxed H&H Sales Co. streetlights are still available I would like to purchase them. Tom's number is good with me.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Doug, the street lights are gone. I wanted them also. I too was late. Kenny got them.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

They are as nice as you would expect from flyernut. As of now they are back in the box that flyernut sent them in. I got lucky it sounds like. I have Tom to thank for showing his. I had heard of them over the years but had never seen any until Tom posted photos of his. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad everyone liked those lights, I wish I had 50 more to sell,lol.. Don't forget, me hardies, I still have that super nice mystic station for sale..I can let it go fairly cheap too.. I also have a plastic-ville hospital in the original box.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Go Kenny, I was just way late to the gathering. With that in mind how does selling and paying for it work in the forum as I only know eBay and PayPal. 
Thanks,


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Good thing I already had some of those lights, I knew they would be popular.


----------

